# Bier in Tastatur



## Matthias119 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, gestern ist mir mehrmals einwenig Bier beim Feiern über die Tastatur gelaufen, die Tasten sind noch sauber eigentlich,aber es ist wohl etwas hinein gelaufen. 

Es gehen nur noch ein paar tasten, und wenn ich zb. "S" tippen will kommt "öe" 

Es ist eine blaue Logitch G15, ich will sie unbedingt wieder reparieren.

Einen kurzschluss dürfte es ja nicht gegeben haben, da sie ja 1. noch leuchtet und 2. ein paar tasten noch gehen
Gibt es noch hoffnung?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!*

Ja alle Tasten abmontieren und mit einem feuchten Lappen reinigen. 

PS: Das Thema "Hilfe!!!!" würde ich ändern, damit man eindeutig erkennt was dein Problem ist!


----------



## Matthias119 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

die Tasten bzw diesen weiße Silcone knöpfe sind alle sauber, das muss irgendwie hinten (wo das display ist) in die platine gelaufen sein.

Soll ich die Tastatur hinten aufmachen? ich hab mal die erfahrung gemacht dass dann hunderte von silicon teilen herausfallen


----------



## ruf!o (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

Guck mal hier gibts ne anleitung wie man die Tastatur zerlegt:

HowTo G15 Tastatur zerlegen und Reinigen - SysProfile Forum


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Matthias119 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

Danke! Guter Link, ob ich die Tastatur retten kann, werde ich denke ich noch posten


----------



## Ascor (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

Never drink and type.
Viel glück wünsch ich dir.
Bei meiner Speedlink hats nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

So weit würde ich die nicht zerlegen. Ich würde es einfach mal beim Gehäuse öffnen belassen und mal als Reinigungsmittel einen Bremsenreiniger besorgen. Verdunstet von alleine und man bekommt mit dem Zeugs viel weg, nur riecht es etwas nach chemischer Reinigung


----------



## david430 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

in den backofen stecken, was bei hardware funktioniert, funktioniert vielleicht auch bei peripherie


----------



## Westcoast (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

in den backofen zu legen ist keine gute idee. aufmachen und säubern, hoffen dass es dann wieder geht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

Backofen? Wirklich absurd, es geht ja wohl weniger um das trocknen. Bier und Co erzeugen ja quasi so etwas wie eine Schutzschicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*



david430 schrieb:


> in den backofen stecken, was bei hardware funktioniert, funktioniert vielleicht auch bei peripherie




Waaas? Dann hast du danach einen Plaste-Klumpen. Da reicht schon Sonneneinstrahlung um die Tasten zur Verformung zu bringen (da gabs mal ein Thread). 

Schmeiß sie weg und kauf die ne vernünftige Tastatur wie ne Illuminated


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!Bier in Tastatur*

ich würde die Tastatur nach dem Trocknen erstmal paar Tage nicht einschalten und benutzen


----------



## STSLeon (31. Oktober 2010)

Bei Bier? Da muss man schon mit Isopropanol ran. Das klebt ohne Ende, fast so schlimm wie Cola


----------



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

Das gute Bier, welch eine Verschwendung!


----------



## david430 (3. November 2010)

das war doch nur ein scherz von mir. gekennzeichnet du die zungenrausstreck smiley^^


----------



## Hydroxid (5. November 2010)

das ist halt bitter wenn man nicht aufpasst...


----------

